# Calling all color experts (& foal health experts!)



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay so the same breeder who bred Luna has 5 other foals this year. This stud colt was born last Friday. He's a sweetheart but because of umbilical problems the owner has already given him up for dead as 'only the strong survive'. Needless to say we offered to take him if the only other alternative is to allow infection to set in and then allow a painful death (owner won't euthanize or treat). So I may be aquiring a bottle foal in a few days. He'll grow up with Luna, her baby, and our elderly pony. So with no further explaining, I am happy to introduce Roman.
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xc1maafv7akgnye/AAClQPHU6__O_V0_vpYT1uu1a
What color do you think he is? I'm leaning towards palomino but his tail is black at the ends. His feet look dark but are just dirty.

I'll post the other picture links in another reply as my phone is being difficult. I also have questions and pics of his umbilical cord for a few questions about that. I'll also be seeing a vet tomorrow.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

And now more pictures! Of his color:
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/6b4r6ceag3z3yrr/AADAZMqyvpY2ycwNyA-JCmoEa

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/fsmsdxyxbd0cfhc/AAAqygVWi1VtuvGF9nA1ou_Fa

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/h7x5w6qyn529oka/AAA3yTbFVArWrlYcrvPKZ3Wka

And now pictures of his umbilical cord. It's not particularly gross or anything and I'm not sure how much help they'll be. Essential it's unhealed and dripping a clear, viscous fluid after ~6 days. Owner claims the last such case cost him about $400 to treat and he doesn't want a palomino any way.
https://www.dropbox.com/sc/tqoik6mxiiygiyd/AAA7UqW-aWIjNJyuGQ8mlVU4a

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/in591i0cd9qkysi/AAAxKmmG-YJ8ziv6mSSgZGpra
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

_"...didn't want a palomino, anyway..."_
What a Dxxx...a mean REALLY DIRTY DOG PART!!!!!
I am so happy you took this little guy. Prayers sent for his health. He's a beautiful foal. I'll be watching this thread to see what color he ends up growing into!!! **hugs** =D
What does YOUR Vet say?


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm madly in love. Owner didn't even know baby had a problem until I told him tonight the cord was dripping. I walked out there and this baby who'd only ever seen people once before came up and put his head in my lap for loves.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm not seeing any pictures ad the links aren't clickable. 
Bless you for taking him!:hug:


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm sorry links aren't clickable. My phone is being a really poo today. They're manual copy paste links
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## wbwks (Apr 5, 2014)

He looks to be a sweetheart! You better get something in writing from the owner transferring the colt to you. He sounds like an idiot and I could imagine him letting you spend $ on vet care and then re-claiming the colt as his own.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

With the eye color and dark in his tail I'm thinking he could possibly be champagne. What color are the parents?


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Mom is as sorrel as can be. Dad is a perlino. I honestly thought that myself for a moment but this stud has been bred many times (usually 10-11 mares for about 5 years) and never thrown such a foal before even with multiple breedings to this mare). I can get photos of both tomorrow.

ETA: I just googled champagne and I don't think that's it. While he has lovely light colored eyes, he poses no mottling whatsoever and has dark skin. I'm of a mind to think he is just palomino with cool eyes? I don't know really, that's why I am here, but I thought it worth mentioning that there is no mottling. Other than his small star he has dark skin all over.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Buckskin. Buckskin foals are born without their black legs. He has a little bit and with the tufts of black in his mane and tail, he'll shed otu buckskin. The lighthness in his eyes will probably fade to dark; it isn't uncommon for cream babies to be born with blue eyes.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I'll second or third- make 100% sure you have a bill of sale in writing signed by both parties. Pay them a dollar or whatever, but this screams badness and them trying to give you trouble down the road if you don't.

... and keep the pictures coming?


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Definitely will get a bill of sale. Thinking about just giving the man $20 and we'll sign and call it good.

Just for curiosity is this a fairly common shade for buckskin babies? This man has been breeding the en mass for many years now and I've never seen one so golden. They've also always had darker ear tips and some dark on their legs. Not stockings by any means but dark hairs. This boy doesn't (the dark is coming from living in two feet of poop). I believe you when you say buckskin, as that was my dilemma myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anybody have an advice or knowledge related to the unhealed umbilical cord after 6 days?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I wish I had some advice about the umbilical, poor guy. I hope he makes it because he looks like an absolute darling. Current owner is obviously one of those worthless "krazy kolor breeders" :evil:.

As for his color, I also guess buckskin. He may end up to be one of those with limited black though. I've seen a few that only had socks up about as high as this horse (think of this color bay with a cream gene added)










I'll help you out a bit to save others the trouble. I couldn't get them to copy/paste, but I can at least put the direct links in here. I'm posting them in the same order as the OP.

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/xc1maafv7akgnye/AAClQPHU6__O_V0_vpYT1uu1a

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/6b4r6ceag3z3yrr/AADAZMqyvpY2ycwNyA-JCmoEa

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/fsmsdxyxbd0cfhc/AAAqygVWi1VtuvGF9nA1ou_Fa

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/h7x5w6qyn529oka/AAA3yTbFVArWrlYcrvPKZ3Wka

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/tqoik6mxiiygiyd/AAA7UqW-aWIjNJyuGQ8mlVU4a

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/in591i0cd9qkysi/AAAxKmmG-YJ8ziv6mSSgZGpra


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kati said:


> Does anybody have an advice or knowledge related to the unhealed umbilical cord after 6 days?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Either call your vet out (AFTER he signs the foal over to you) or haul him in. It could be a hernia or it could be another problem like patent urachus or ruptured bladder, but I see the vet wanting blood work. At this point, you could wash the area with Nolvasan or Betadine scrub but I wouldn't want to dip the umbilical unless the vet advised me to do it. But it's a definite vet call. If it's patent urachus or ruptured bladder it's going to be a surgical case and will cost $$$ to fix, if it can be fixed. Otherwise you're looking at having to put the foal down or it will die of infection, if it's one of the worst case scenarios.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Kati said:


> Does anybody have an advice or knowledge related to the unhealed umbilical cord after 6 days?



This sounds like a persistent or patent urachus (link with some good info is here).

While they do sometimes heal on their own, I would still want my vet out to at least take a look and make sure there is no infection involved. She or he can also advise you on what to use topically until it closes.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Lovely foal and lucky to have you! Get your vet out and get some iodine or blue (antiseptic) spray on it asap. 
Keep us updated!


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Okay so after reading that entire article I'd say that sounds about right. Now luckily he has good immunity and isn't infected. Would the urine be clear?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Malice (Mar 10, 2012)

I want to guess palomino, my pally mare has a big chunk of black going through her tail to.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I guess I'll just have to wait and see. If I get real desperate I'll just have to pay to get him tested. Not that it matters as he'll be gelded anyway. I was really just curious as I had never seen a similar foal before.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KsKatt (Jun 2, 2014)

Anxiously awaiting the news that he is, officially, yours!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

poor baby. he needs some antibiotcs soon, and get some novalson for that umbilical .
we lost a colt due to sepsis from the umbilical cord one year after spending a lot of $$ to save him. Get some Novalson and drench the cord. 
is he always extended ? it could be he does need surgery for his bladder , uretha.


----------



## JazBazKaz (Jun 5, 2014)

He's gorgeous! I would say buckskin, I would have said palomino but not with the black in the tail obviously! Also buckskin is one of the few options for a perlino X sorrel 
Good luck with him, he's a beauty!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

100% buckskin. No doubt  Adorable little guy! My buckskin gelding looked nearly identical to him as a foal, minus the very light eyes and pink sheath that this colt has. My gelding's eyes were the typical light blue/gray of a foal with the cream gene, but this colts eyes are exceptionally light and blue. I do think he'll still end up looking light a "normal" buckskin, though.
For comparison, this is Juno when he was first born (even my vet thought he was a palomino LOL):

























And now (he ended up being a "wild buckskin", which is why he has very minimal black on his legs- it may be related to his lack on black at birth, but that's only a theory):




I really hope the vet can get him sorted out and headed in the right direction.. his umbilical stump does look very worrisome :-(

Absolutely disgusting about his owner... WOW. So this colt is going to become an orphan for no reason other than the breeder being unwilling to spend money on him for his survival?? He does not deserve to own any animals let alone breed them. Absolutely disgusting :evil:


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My foal had a patent urachus and it healed up without surgery.

What happened is after he was born I dipped the navel and thought everything was fine. (He was my first foal) The navel stump never quite shrunk down completely although it wasn't leaking at first. Then it busted open and started draining pus and urine. Got the vet out and got him on antibiotics. Vet said to treat by dipping the navel stump in something......can't remember exactly what. Maybe some type of sulpher or blood stop powder. He said I could get it at a pharmacy but I called around and never could find it. I ended up dipping it in a blood-stop type powder and it eventually sealed off properly on it's own. The gelding is 4 years old now and I'm riding him. No further problems with his navel. 

His urine leakage from his navel was like a few drops leaking whenever he would urinate. So a very minor case CAN heal without surgery. But I was very lucky, I was scared I would have to take him for surgery too. 

But anyway, research treatments for patent urachus because if it is a minor case there may be some treatments you could try. Antibiotics and vet involvement may be a good idea due to the risk of sepsis. Good luck with your little guy!


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Just went and opened the links to the navel photos. That looks more dramatic than what my boy had. It could very well be the same thing, but that navel opening looks pretty enlarged to me. If the owner will transfer ownership to you, the first thing I would do is get a vet out to assess it. It might be that it was a pretty big infection that blew out. But I don't think the navel opening should be that large. 

If he keeps his penis dropped down all the time it could be because the navel is causing him pain. I know my guy was very sensitive when I treated him. Which reminds me, my vet had me swabbing inside the navel opening with Scarlet Oil for the infection. Infection would be my main concern!

Best of luck with the baby. Keep us posted!


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

So I spoke to the vet and have a plan of treatment. Of course now the owner has decided 'well what could she _possibly_ do that I can't.' EVERYTHING. So anyway he has decided to keep the baby for a week just to watch. I may just get his permission and get the antibiotics and inject the baby with those as preliminary action against infection (he currently doesn't have any). To be honest I don't think this breeder will screw me over. I believe his actions are a misguided attempt to protect me from the heartbreak of an unhealthy foal.

So I'll speak to him and arrange to purchase if not purchase the baby today, but it must stay on his property for a week. At least then I'll have unlimited access to baby for treatment. And if I get screwed over I'm only out $20. If that's the price of an animals life I will gladly pay it.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Fingers crossed you can get your hands on him and get him right asap


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I got him! He's coming home tonight with his mommy too. We won't keep her but this way we don't have to bottle/bucket raise him either.

The vet has been seen and as he's currently infection free he is being put on a three day round of penicillin as a preemptive measure and tetanus. I'm to inject iodine in the hopes that it will irritate the tissues into inflaming and therefor healing.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Aw heck yeah! Congrats!  
Please please pretty please keep us updated! Would love to know how this little guy gets on


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

My baby this morning!

I'm really pumped. I got out to the pasture this morning and he came right up to meet me and get scratches. To be honest I have really high hopes for this boy.

ETA: As it was a matter of concern earlier, I paid attention and he's not always extended. Just when he's relaxed. It just so happens he's relaxed a lot. Nothing seems to wind him up (though he still has the energy of a healthy foal)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Sweet!! He is such a darling.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

It's awesome that you are doing this for the little guy. He sure is a cutie and deserves a chance. And while I think it's pretty crappy of the breeder to not be willing to offer the care the colt needs he at least did a good thing by letting you bring the mare home so you won't have to bottle feed him.


----------



## equinesnfelines (Feb 1, 2014)

yes--a little redeeming in my opinion of the breeder for letting you have the mare for awhile to give the little guy a better start. God bless you in the days ahead--keep the updates coming.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

The breeder actually confessed today that he plans on selling all his horses but their few riding horses. Apparently his health has really declined in the last few years. He hated realizing that he can't do it any more I think.

I will probably have to start Roman his own little growth thread soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Please do! And link it here!


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Yay!! Great news


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Ohhhh he is so handsome, glad you got him home!!!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Corporal said:


> _"...didn't want a palomino, anyway..."_
> What a Dxxx...a mean REALLY DIRTY DOG PART!!!!!
> I am so happy you took this little guy. Prayers sent for his health. He's a beautiful foal. I'll be watching this thread to see what color he ends up growing into!!! **hugs** =D
> What does YOUR Vet say?


Don't people pay more for the "pretty colors" anyways??

Didn't the owner dip his cord?


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Yogiwick said:


> Don't people pay more for the "pretty colors" anyways??
> 
> Didn't the owner dip his cord?


He believes the pretty color is buckskin. A palomino is okay.

And his cord was most definitely not dipped. Owner doesn't even know when he was born exactly (last Friday)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

Good news . He is SO cute. Good luck with him.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Kati said:


> He believes the pretty color is buckskin. A palomino is okay.
> 
> And his cord was most definitely not dipped. Owner doesn't even know when he was born exactly (last Friday)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Poor little guy  something so easy and so important that saves a lot of time money and stress down the road.


----------



## MissColonel (Jun 1, 2014)

What a cutie and I think he is champagne of what dilution and color base I am not that sure(classic, amber). I think the stallion wasn't perlino but a champagne. Unless one of the parents carry the SW1 gene giving the foal blue eyes. Still though with that simmer I do think champagne or something down those lines


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

So the pair are home and happy. Roman remains as sweet as ever. He came right up to me for loves again this morning. He has his first round of treatment yesterday. Already the dripping has all but stopped. He was extended less as well.

I've dubbed his mother Lupa for the wolf that raised Romulus and Remus.

Tonight I'm off to buy a foal halter (what color though??? I want leather but don't want to spend the $$$ when he's just going to outgrow it) and some extra fly spray
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

More great news!!  
_Definitely _spend the money on a leather figure eight foal halter rather than a nylon one. Much, much, MUCH safer, although you still shouldn't leave it on him unattended. WAY too many horror stories about foals snapping their necks when their nylon halter gets caught on anything from fencing to their own dam's legs. Not worth the risk at all and unfortunately happens way too often :-(

ETA: Most leather foal halters come with two different interchangeable and adjustable straps that go over the poll, so it will fit him for quite a while as he grows


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

None of our horses are ever left haltered. They're all easy to catch and lead so it's not a problem. Is a foal halter like this ideal?
Figure 8 Foal Halter Weaver Leather (Supplies Tack - Halters Leads - Halters)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kati said:


> None of our horses are ever left haltered. They're all easy to catch and lead so it's not a problem. Is a foal halter like this ideal?
> Figure 8 Foal Halter Weaver Leather (Supplies Tack - Halters Leads - Halters)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's the best one, it comes with 2 crown pieces so the foal can grow and not outgrow the halter for a while.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

I imagine I'll have to order one as none of our local stores will carry them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Kati said:


> He believes the pretty color is buckskin. A palomino is okay.


Joke's on him, then, because this foal is buckskin for sure.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I am SO happy for you!!!! I never even asked--what breed?


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Corporal said:


> I am SO happy for you!!!! I never even asked--what breed?


He's a purebred AQHA stud colt. His breeding is Doc O'Lena for sure. I'd have to re-look at his parents' papers for any more info. I know daddy is heavy cowbred. Momma is a little lighter built and I think he takes after her. I am going to see about getting him registered (especially so I can have something physical and concrete that says he is mine), but the old owner never took care of last year's stud report.

This is his main growing thread if you'd like to follow him there as that's where his new pics will go!
Roman's Growing Up thread


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If you offer to pay the late fees for the Stallion Breeding Report, will the owner go ahead and file it?


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

That's my hope!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kati said:


> That's my hope!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


The stallion report is $25 + $5/mare bred that year. They have a flat $30 late fee. So if he'll at least do the report for the one mare and pay his $25, then you could pay the $35. Or...did he give you the colt free? If so, maybe you could offer to pay the whole stallion report fee and include all mares he bred the stallion to, plus the late fee, that would be a nice way to "give back" and be able to get your papers.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

TBH the colt was and wasn't free. He has one excellent quarter pony foal this year who will be worth some money marketed right. He told me that if I can sell that colt for a good price (better than the $50 he was going to get at a sale barn), we can split the profits 50/50.

I intended on doing so, and just handing over my share as my purchase fee for Roman. Maybe I'll hand over that fee to cover late fees and registration fees.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Kati said:


> TBH the colt was and wasn't free. He has one excellent quarter pony foal this year who will be worth some money marketed right. He told me that if I can sell that colt for a good price (better than the $50 he was going to get at a sale barn), we can split the profits 50/50.
> 
> I intended on doing so, and just handing over my share as my purchase fee for Roman. Maybe I'll hand over that fee to cover late fees and registration fees.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There you go. That's a good idea. Don't pay him the registration fees, you just get the signed paperwork from him for that. Then you send it all in with the fees, to AQHA. Actually, I'd do that with the stallion report too. Get the completed report and send everything in yourself, with the fees.


----------



## Kati (Feb 24, 2013)

Won't Roman have to be registered under his name and then transferred to mine as his mom is still owned by him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yes, that can all be done when you send in the paperwork, just send it all in at once.


----------



## tipzy (Jun 16, 2014)

*I read this all so fast...*

I read through this thread so fast and I swear I was holding my breath the whole time hahaha and I have to say I am SO HAPPY for you and Roman! He is suppppper adorable! What a cutie! And it's so fortunate that he had a guardian angel to save him!! Best of luck!!


----------



## TRYING74 (Nov 23, 2015)

How's Roman doing now he will be rising 3 years old if I understood these posts. 
Do you have any photo's of him now?


----------

